
Agile to Waterfall: Demystifying Programming Methodologies - ohjeez
https://blog.newrelic.com/2016/07/25/programming-methodology-primer/
======
dalke
This continues to promote the easy but false narrative that there was
waterfall and then there was Agile/XP.

For example, it says "Winston Royce earned fame by suggesting that software be
developed in a linear sequence of processes".

If you read the actual paper, you'll see that Royce _did not_ suggest that.
[http://leadinganswers.typepad.com/leading_answers/files/orig...](http://leadinganswers.typepad.com/leading_answers/files/original_waterfall_paper_winston_royce.pdf)
. He wrote "I believe in this concept but the implementation described above
is risky and invites failure."

He then goes on to say the waterfall model "has never worked on large software
efforts."

He explicitly proposes a two-stage delivery: deliver a prototype, get
feedback, and then deliver the final product.

Anyone who is interested in what state-of-the-art was before Agile/XP should
read the first edition of "Rapid Development", from the mid-1990s. It comes
out the Rapid Application Development methodology of the 1970s 1980s. Agile
draws from RAD as one of its sources.

